# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Hijet, xhindet dhe njerezit

## ABIGAIL

*A keni degjuar per persona burra dhe gra, ne Shqiperi, qe vuanin nga nje semundje qe quhej semundje toke (Epilepsi), te ashtuquajturat hije, apo xhinde...

Cfare jane ne te vertete keto? Si i shpjegonin dikur dhe si shpjegohen sot? 

Cilet jane keta persona qe preken nga keto gjera dhe pse?

Cfare fshihet pas tyre dhe cfare jane ne te vertete keto gjera?

Shume prej ketyre personave, fitojne disa veti si te parashikojne te ardhmen, te yshtin, dhe shume prej tyre mund te ushtrojne dhe magji?

Ne te shumtet e rasteve qe kam degjuar, dhe kam njohur, tregojne se keta persona torturohen nga keto hije apo xhinde, semuren shpeshhere prej tyre, dhe detyrohen te bejne gjera qe ata kerkojne duke i kercenuar.

Nese dikush ka njohur ndonje person te tille dhe di dicka ne lidhje me kete, ose mund ti kete ndodhur ndonje te afermit te tij, mund te na tregoje dicka ne lidhje me keto?

Diskutimi eshte i lire per te gjithe anetaret e Forumit.

Miqesisht Abigail!*

----------


## SuNRiSeR

Sot per sot mjekesia nuk mund te jape nje pergjigje perfundimtare mbi shkaqet e epilepsise. Mendohet qe disa substanca (drogerat e forta) kane nje efekt epileptik, mendohet qe mund te jete nje semundje neuro-psiqike etj. Megjithate nje gje qe dihet me siguri eshte qe kriza epileptike paraprihet nga nje hiperaktivitet neurologjik. EEG e ve ne dukje fare qarte aktivitetin e trurit gjate krizes dhe disa ore pasi ajo pushon.

Ne lidhje me aftesite qe mund te fitojne pas krizes, nuk mund te te jap nje pergjigje pasi nuk mund te bej pergjithesime por 3 raste te cilat une i kam ndjekur gjate kohes qe kane qene spital (1  edhe pas daljes nga spitali) nuk kane pasur ndonje intensifikim te fuqive paranormale. Jane vetem te tmerruar nga ajo qe ju ka ndodhur megjithese nuk mbajne mend asgje, dhe jetojne me friken se ku do ti zere kriza tjeter.

Pershendetje, S.

----------


## ABIGAIL

Po mire o Sunriser, une kam shume njerez ne fisin tim qe vuajne nga keto gjera dhe ata vete pohojne se udhehiqen flasin dhe komunikojne, dhe shpeshhere i torturojne dhe i semurin keta njerez, po per kete cfare do te thuash, do te gjesh argumente shkencore qe ta hedhesh poshte?

Miqesisht Abigail!

----------


## SuNRiSeR

Abigail!

Une flas per ato raste qe i di. Per te tjeret nuk mund te jap nje mendim. Ne shkrimin me lart une e specifikova qe megjithese ka mendime nga mjeke te ndryshem epilepsia eshte nje semundje pa pergjigje perfundimtare. Kjo nuk do te thote qe eshte dicka qe ka te beje me fuqi te mbinatyrshme. Edhe skizofrenia nuk njihet ne teresi,biles per me teper skizofrenet kane halucinacione me cdo gje qe mund te ta marre mendja, por kjo nuk do te thote qe kane vizione nga zoti apo nga djalli. Mjekesia megjithese ne shekullin XX ka bere progrese te medha dhe vazhdon te beje por perseri eshte larg zbulimit te shkaqeve te te gjitha semundjeve dhe kurimit te tyre. Ndoshta nje dite do shpjegohet edhe epilepsia, skizofrenia, histeria etj. Shpresoj te jete sa me afer ajo dite.  :buzeqeshje: 

Pershendetje, S.

----------


## Akus

Ok Abigal , meqe e hape kte teme vete , po dal aty ku sdesha te dilja. Sunriser shpresoj me gjith shpirt te mos keshe probleme me xhindet , por e verteta eshte se existojne !!!
Magjia , per te cilen spekullohet aq shume behet me ane te xhindeve.Per xhindet ne fene Muslimane ka mjaft informacion.Ne Kur'an flitet per dy krijesat me inteligjence , njeriu dhe xhindet.Ne toke perparesii eshte dhene njeriut , ai eshte qenia me e dashur tek Zoti.
Magjia i eshte mesuar njerezve nga disa engjej te cilet nuk ua mesonin askujt para se ti thonin se kjo ishte nje sprove per ta dhe nuk duhej ta praktikonin. Bashkepunimi i njeriut me xhindet njihet prej kohesh dhe perdoret per shume qellime nder te cilat me i perhapuri eshte magjia.
Nuk duhet te shkojme shume larg per kete .Ne shqipri kemi me mijera raste te praktikimit te magjise , sidomos ne zonat me injorance te "tepruar".Nuk kam deshire te flas rreth procedurave qe ndjekin keta te ashtuquajtur magjistare per te bere ate qe bejne.Efektet jane mjaft te shemtuara.Njerezit ngacmohen nga xhindet , ne disa raste edhe abuzohen fizikisht ( kam pare raste qe jane perpelitur deri ne tavan )
Magjia me e perdorur eshte ajo e ndarjes se burrit nga gruaja.Ne kte rast personit i shpifet partneri si pasoje e qendrimit te nje xhindi ne trup te tij .(xhindet mund te futen brenda personave si dhe mund te marrin pamjen e nje njeriu , imitojne zerin etj)
Duke qene se ne shqipri ky fenomen eshte mjaft i perhapur , existojne edhe te ashtuquajjturit "doktore popullor" te cilet shumicen e rasteve jane njerez ordinere te cilet komunikojne me xhind.Kur "pacienti" shkon te keta "doktore"ata (sic eshte pare edhe ne televizion ne shqipri) e fusin ne "krize"( i fusin xhindin brenda) dhe personi fillon te dridhet , perpelitet e transformohet dhe aty "doktori" nderhyn perseri duket e nxjerre nga kriza."Doktori" duke qene se komunikon me xhind ka mundesi ti thote pacientit se ku qendron m,agjia e tij/saj dhe ku eshte fshehur dhe per kete sigurisht kerkon shperblimin e caktuar.

Para se te largohesha nga shqipria , u be mjaft i famshem nje fare "Gazmend Male" .Rreklamat se ky "doktor"sheronte semundje te pasherueshme nuk pushonin ne televizionet prestigjoze te shqiprise(nese mund ti quajme te tille) por kjo mori fund pas nje inisjative te nje gazetari te televizionit"gjelivizion" ne mos gabohem , i cili filloi te zbardhte te verteten rreth ketij "doktori " dhe shume te tjereve ne si ai ne "tirane"
Sic tregonin edhe videot , keta "doktore" nuk ishin tjeter vecse njerez qe merreshin ne xhind.Kishin mundesi ti perpelisnin njerzit e ti "sheronin" duke u kerkuar shuma jo te vogla parash.
Ajo qe i bente pacientet te perpeliteshin e te transformoheshin cudiste mjaft publikun , biles u mundua te shpjegohej edhe nga disa doktore shqiptar por qe si perfundim deklaruan se ishte dicka teper misterioze.
Njerzit qe vuajne nga kto lloj semundjesh apo magjishe kane pasoja nga me te ndryshmet.Shpesh here degjohen te flasin me ze tjeter (psh nese eshte grua , flet si burre dhe anasjelltas).Sillen teper ndryshe dhe zeri apo fjalet e tyre nuk kombinojne me pjeset e tjera te trupit.

Nuk jane te rralla rastet kur njerzit jane pare te "fluturojne"( te ngrihen nga toka per disa sekonda).Keto lloj njerzish i kam pare edhe ktu ne usa duke cuditur njerezine."Fluturimi" behet pikerisht me ane te xhindeve.

Po ashtu besoj se e kuptoni tashme se me se cfare metode ndjekin ata "lexuesit e fatit" .Ata nuk bejne gje tjeter vec kontaktojne me xhindin e personit(harrova tu them qe cdokush ka nje xhind pas tij) dhe normalisht te tregojne se si quhesh , sa vjec je e plot gjera qe te len pa mend!!!

Per sot shume thashe me duket , nese keni ndonje pyetje do tu pergjigjem sipas mundesive.

----------


## Mina

Epilepsia shkaktohet nga qarku i shkurter i nervave. Nuk di nese ka interpretim tjeter. Hijet dhe xhindet, mendoj se nuk kane lidhje me epilepsine.

----------


## SuNRiSeR

Akus!
Tani me cudite fare. Ti ke sjelle konceptin musliman rreth magjise dhe une nuk kam njohurine e mjaftueshme per te diskutuar mbi teologjine islamike. 
Megjithate une kam pare skizofrene qe thyenin hekurin e dritares me dhembe, sipas teje ishte xhind ai qe fshihej prapa tij? Une nuk e besoj. Mjekesia jep nje shpjegim shume te qarte per kete force qe e zoterojne keta njerez ne disa momente te caktuara dhe eshte nje llogjike e provuar eksperimentalisht. 

Pershendetje, S.

----------


## ABIGAIL

AKUS UNE TE FALENDEROJ SHUME PER PJESEMARRJEN TENDE.

ME NJE FJALE XHINDET (SIC QUHEN NE KURAN), JANE FRYMERAT E KEQIJA, DEMONET (SIC QUHEN EDHE NE BIBEL).

KETU ME BEN PERSHTYPJE DICKA.

KETA XHINDE NUK JANE TE MIRE, DHE KETA PERSONA QE I KANE, ME E CUDITSHMJA ESHTE SE PERDORIN KURANIN....
KUR DUAN TE SHIKOJNE NJE NJERI, DHE KUR KOMUNIKOJNE ME KETO FRYMERA HAPIN KURAN... KETE GJE NUK E KUPTOJ DOT?
CFARE LIDHJE KA KURANI QE TE BASHKEPUNOJE ME KETO FRYMERA?

AKUS, THUAJI TE GJITHA ATO QE DI, SEPSE DO TE HIDHET DRITE MBI SHUME GJERA!

MIQESISHT ABIGAIL!

----------


## ABIGAIL

SUNRISER!
JO ME KOT E SOLLA EPILEPSINE NE KETE TEME!

DO E SHPJEGOJ ME VONE.

ABIGAIL!

----------


## altin55

jo jo o Akus

sipas tya keta flasin me xhindet dhe pastaj japin urdher te largohen nga personi qe ka probleme
po pse cfar e bere ushtri me komanda
dhe nqs eshte keshtu keta skan lidhje me KUR'ANIN

ABIGAIL KURJOZI
keta persona qe te sherojn nuk komunikojn me xhindet por vetem te lexojn fjal KUR'ANORE dhe sherimi vjen nga llafet e Zotit
pasi para Zotit perulen c'do e keqe(per kete me je pergjigjur ne nje pjyetje) 
nqs egzistojne njerz sipas Akus qe flasin me xhindet (i fusin dhe i nxjerin neper njerz gje qe nuk do besuar aspak) keta nuk kane lidhje me KUR'ANIN
Dhe njehere sherimi i ketyre personave vjen vetem nga fjalet KUR'ANORE

LUTEM NDONJE VELLAJ TE FES ISLAME TE NDERHYJ DHE TE SQAROJ ME MIRE ABIGAILIN (SE UJKU MJEGULL DO)


Akus c'ar fe je

----------


## SuNRiSeR

vellezer muslimane bashkohuni se ujku po na ha librin e shenjte!
 vellezer te krishtere bashkohuni se ariu po na shan krishtin nga   mamaja!

Me te vertete jeni bere per tu tallur por nejse te mos dalim nga tema

----------


## macia_blu

c'hyn vleresimi ose hedhja poshte kuranit te kjo teme, te ky forum, dhe tek kjo pyetje.????

----------


## altin55

C'far mblidhuni arinj dhe majmuna thua ti
un kam deshir qe nje tjeter qe e njef fene Islame me mire se mua ta sqaroj Abigail 

C'far ka per tu tallur ketu o gje e zgjuar

----------


## altin55

> _Postuar më parë nga macia_blu_ 
> *c'hyn vleresimi ose hedhja poshte kuranit te kjo teme, te ky forum, dhe tek kjo pyetje.????*


macia_blu e ke gabim ky eshte qellimi i temes qellon larg e larg Abigail

----------


## SuNRiSeR

> _Postuar më parë nga altini55_ 
> *macia_blu e ke gabim ky eshte qellimi i temes qellon larg e larg Abigail*


 Si thone nje llafi: Frika te ben te zgjuar. Nuk po ju hedh poshte fene o altin jo. Ketu thjesht po diskutojme dhe nuk po nxjerr njeri konluzione. Megjithate ju bashkohuni qe t'i shpjegoni Abigailit qe e ka gabim se bashkimi ben fuqine.

----------


## huggos

persa i perket temes..

..mesa di une, epilepsia nuk ka te beje me xhindet, megjithese nese keni argumenta rreth kesaj pike, do ti presim me kenaqesi e kuriozitet..

miqesisht,
huggos

----------


## ABIGAIL

Nuk dua qe te me keqkuptojne myslymanet...

Mos u mundoni te fusni fitat tek te tjeret... tema qe hapa eshte e paster, dhe ju siguroj qe kam njerez te afert qe vuajne nga keto gjera, qe komunikojne me xhindet dhe kur duan te shikojne per nje person, te ardhmen e tij apo nje problem ata hapin kuranin dhe thone se aty u flasin xhindet...

Me te vertet me duket pak e cuditshme, por qellimi qe hapa kete teme, nuk eshte qe tu kundervihem myslymaneve, por thjesht, persona qe vuajne nga keto gjera, qe dine, qe kane kaluar eksperienca te tilla, te japin mendimin e tyre...

Pastaj nje njeri i imi, qe eshte grua, sa here qe hap kuranin per te pare nje person aty, semuret keq ne krevat nga xhindet ose demonet qe ka... 

Nuk ju duken pak te cuditshme...?

Po nuskezat qe japin, qe ti mbash gjithmone me vete, cfare jane?

Nga cfare mund ta mbroje nje njeri, nje cope leter e kenduar, e mbeshtjelle me rrobe?

Pse njerezit shpresojne dhe besojne marrezira te tilla, kaq padituri ka?

Dhe ju lutem Sunriser dhe te tjereve, mos hapni zjarre, dhe mos i futni anetaret ne kontradita me njeri-tjetrin, kur une nuk kam nje qellim te tille...........

Nuk kam dale une te ndryshoj myslymanet dhe ti kthej ata,, une thjesht shpreh dhe mbroj ate qe besoj dhe nuk genjej, dhe gjithashtu jam e gatshme qe ti pergjigjem gjithkujt per ato qe besoj dhe ti argumentoj ato me fakte...

Miqesisht Abigail!

----------


## altin55

postuar me pare nga Abigail
__________________________________________________  __AKUS THOJ TE GJITHA ATO QE DI SE DO HEDHESH DRITE MBI SHUME GJERA
__________________________________________________  __

mos u beni shume qesharak kjo nuk ka piken e llogjikes
C'far drite kerkon ty drita te ka ardhur dhe ti po ri me kandil
 C'far drite mund te hedhi Akus 
Dhe kush eshte Akus
KUR'AN-I eshte liber fetatar pa dnonje sekret 
Aty eshte fjala e Zotit po eshte e veshtir per te par driten se tymi i kandilit ju ka qeruar

----------


## altin55

Abigail
me kete shkrimin e fundit u bere shume qesharake
kush qenkan kjo grua qe te thoka kur hap KUR'ANIN flas me xhindet

I LUTEM ALL-LLAHUT TE FALI per keto qe po thua 

Ti besosh nje gruaje si ajo qe na ke sjell shembull me larte 
me fal po qenke per te kenduar tek ndonje hoxhe
dhe nuk nguroke te shkruash qe keta njerez qe u besojn ketyre njerzve jane te pa ditur "kur ti vet i besoke kesaj gruje"
ME FAL PO SI TJA VEME EMRIN KESAJ"
DITURI APO E QERUAR NGA KANDILI

Sa per letrat e kenduara qe ti po na thua 
Do besh mire te pjyesesh ndonje prift aty ku je 
Dhe mos me thuaj qe prifterinjt nuk te kendojnj dhe te japin dicka per ta mbajtur 

Tani keto gjera e kenduara qe te japin me vete kjo eshte vetem per syrin e keq (pasi syri i keq te ze po pa dashur nga personi qe te ka mar me sy dhe ne pergjithsi sy te keq kane njerzit e vegjel ne shpirt )

Ose nqs ke degjuar kur thone MARSHALLAH

Mos e perzje KUR'ANIN me gra si puna e asaj shoqes tende

miqsisht Altini

----------


## altin55

> _Postuar më parë nga huggos_ 
> *persa i perket temes..
> 
> ..mesa di une, epilepsia nuk ka te beje me xhindet, megjithese nese keni argumenta rreth kesaj pike, do ti presim me kenaqesi e kuriozitet..
> 
> miqesisht,
> huggos*


....

C'far argumenta kerkon  huggos?

ti vet thua qe skan lidhje epilepsia me xhindet tani do argumenta????????
kesaj o huggos i thone te kerkosh shkenc ne forum

----- ---- -----
Nga moderatori:
 Kujdes! Te perpiqemi mos te kalojme ne komente personale.

----------

